# My Prego Cat



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey! This My_Cat_Smudge!

My little calico is pregnant and I was wondering if anyone had any idea if she'll give signs of labor a day or so beforehand. I've heard the the kittens won't be kicking, and she won't eat at all, is this true? This is her second litter, I should have totally paid more attention during her first time. All I know is that she'll get really verbal (she usually does nothing but chirp) and will wind around our legs an hour before. rcat


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, most pregnant cats' appetites will drop a day before delivery; also their temperature will drop as well, if you can take her temp with a rectal thermometer. Sometimes the teats leak milk. Here's to an easy delivery and healthy kitties.


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

@catloverami, thank you for the info!


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

*Four (or five) Healthy Kittens!*

Hey, everyone! I am excited to announce that my cat, Smudge, has given birth to four healthy kittens!!!

I think there's one more left, I can feel it in her stomach, but it's been about an hour and she still hasn't given birth, how long can the rest periods between kittens last?

There are two very pale tan, almost white, kittens, and two white ones that both have dark burnt orange splotches. They are so tiny and fragile and adorable. I'm so proud of Smudge, she's just so happy, and has been purring non-stop.

I'll upload pictures after I change her bedding to clean stuff and throw out the old. 

My_Cat_Smudge


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy to hear of the safe delivery of the four kitties....their colors sound interesting. A delay of the last kitten could be as long as 24 to 36 hrs. But if she starts labor again, and after repeated pushes, nothing is happening, and especially is she is fatigued and becoming lethargic, take her (with her kittens) to the vet. I would call the vet now and let them know that she is in a delay for another kitten, but at least it would give them a heads-up that momacat may need some help. Good luck....hope it doesn't come to that but be prepared. Will look forward to seeing photos of the kitties.


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, so, as it turns out I was just a little paranoid, and there wasn't another one. But thanks for your input! They're all happy and healthy! I think one of the cutest things is when you put your finger up to their nose and they start hissing at the unfamiliar smell. It's so adorable because they can't really hiss yet, so all they do is actually huff.

Here's two pictures of them!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Calicos always produce such interesting color and patterns.....so it looks like you got a cream, red and white bicolor, red mackeral tabby and white bicolor and a cream mackeral tabby. Very nice litter! Happy to hear that you didn't have a problem after all.


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

Wooh! Thanks for giving me the coat colors, I literally thought that the two creams were exactly the same and the two spotted ones were also exactly the same. The red and white bicolour looks just like the cat we believe to be their father.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your healthy kittens! 
I may have missed some info in your other posts, but I hope you will plan to get this wonderful cat fixed in the near future. It's the very best thing for her overall health and her future.


----------

